# AKFF Legend #11 - Gra



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh dear god...

Commiserations, I mean, congratulations Gra.

Why the hell not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Does this mean Gra is now tapping away with golden fingers?

Congratulations. Well deserved recognition.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations young fellah!

And lo, there was bacon, and it was good  

Cheers all andybear


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Stoked man, well deserved. I still love the time Lurlene was greening out on too many rums and bongs.
Very best regards, as always,
Greg


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeo8BvkAAB1XgAAQQGcoABAgP+/foDAA2Uio8p5TJmpo0aZDJkMYTEyYCYAAanoTRU/KnieTVN6pkzakeBhwHgt1Han5ldeX9+0D9ShP4UtMJfi1aayrSiVrdm5UjrxQnRlQRIy2XbBeLKN9ukK2UTqTAwDLCGhDIo2mFb1O2Kznrd7G+OzBJp02MGKexDkYCO0WQIiMuDXa7SBjsXgQSQtYokudyZtmWuPhXXdNz43syYuofE0fgzOURgLzFsJzGnZGlWTL9KFHnu4lfi7kinChIdR4DfI=


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

....and I thought you were an old fart!

Seriously though, looking through some of those quotes....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo sir, bravo!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Mate

After that first night sitting under the Tarpmahal at Borumba dam talking bullshit with you, Steven and Pdo I knew I had met a great bloke, 
Man you are the funniest bloke I know and folks if you think he is funny on a forum you should listen to his yarns after a few golds beside the camp fire. 
Your story above reminded me alot of the goods times we have had and its been bloody great to share them with you, I think I took every photo..
I hope we can catch up around the campfire again soon, those days were great..
So does this mean you are dropping the Lord tag now... I have to say, Legend Gra sounds better....
Well done Gra, AKFF would not be complete without you...

Cheers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Long overdue! One of the few members here whose posts I read regardless of topic. One of Gra's one-liners that has always stayed with me was during the first trip I ever took with members from here, to Wello in 2008. We were fishing the dropoff and I turned around in my yak, kneeling in the seat to stretch out my back. Gra called out across the water "I don't know what I'm more jealous of, the fact he can kneel in his yak, or the fact he can kneel!" :lol: 
His rant in the biscuits thread had me rolling. Funny bugger.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Onya Gra well deserved.
The forum is much richer for your humor, wisdom & wit.
Congratulations.

Cheers Mal


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## spider25160 (Jun 20, 2011)

Being new to the forum I have only just discovered the eloquence and humor of the man now known as a legend. Congrats and may your one liners be forever attached to big fish??


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Aptly recognized!

Gra, I don't know where I'd be, if I wasn't reading your stuff. I might have just passed over AKFF as too stuffy or straight-edge. But I'm here and, laughing is good. Congratulations.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Gra.

And who can forget Gra's great yellowbelly catching technique at Lake Maroon. If you got it, you've got it (right?).

And in closing ... Nil Desperandum Carborundum = Don't let the bastards wear you down!

Cheers, 
Pete


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the laughs Gra, and welcome to the club mate


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im sure I offerred you a left handed paddle, you lying bastard!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done mate, you are one funny prick. You are one of the few people who i read every one of there posts. I couldn't begin to count the amount of times i have been having a crap day at work and i read one of your posts and start either smiling or spraying the keyboard with my coffee or powerade. You and people like you make AKFF what it is.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry mate, forgot, congratulations. Wanna buy a Paddleyak?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gra welcome to the golden carp aquarium mate, your replies have become an addictive read for the past 4 years, and on a serious note reckon the electrical ones have helped many with their 12v problems, not to mention the learning on pork cuts.

Also looks like I better buy you a few beers for one of your comments, so if I brought up a slab of XXXX sometime [not the crap leftiant mentioned] do you think Lurlene would serve it topless as a favour to another golden old bastard mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Doesn't it have to be topless in order to drink it?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Onya gra, you're a funny bastard.



Zed said:


> Doesn't it have to be topless in order to drink it?


I have to drink to be topless. It's all a circle.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Funny bastard that Gra. Wrong about the Coopers though. Best rod advice I've ever come across. Enjoy your Gold, mate!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha Hey, its Gra , welcome mate , love your posts and hate the way my keyboard only has 3 keys that work now due to the constant coffee sprays and nasal splatters you have caused . My Nubiles would like to have a few words with Lurlene, but i'm afraid i wont let them , as any woman that can suck start a Harley is dangerous . You are one funny bastard , and anyone that can throw one over the wrist on the lake on a sunny day aint all bad , nice to see a shiny Gold fish under your name mate , well done


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Gra. Well deserved. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Gongrats a all that............. Your posts are always amusing and i must admit, I have done a search of your posts on occasion, for some light hearted entertainment.

Also you manage to take the piss out of someone or a situation without offending, which is a skill more of us wish we had.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats, Gra. Like your style, mate.

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Hey Gra, have you_ ever_ caught a fish?


I know there's no pics (hence no proof) but he claims to have caught fish in this post : viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7502&p=79268#p79268

Congrats Gra, I hope the plaque is going straight to the pool room.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeUeWBAAACdfgAAQYAX64gSwUAo/756wMACsCJomT1AANGQAaAGNGjQDJkNGI00DTAbUU9SZPJDIEH6ofqgGj2oswmapPQA5BYhvgdwCcUHYSYS5dwTwSgoAWxmhmNG4voyd2bzTwz0qcje5RyhU0qMYGMpbTya9GtPWORU+inamxLs6HyrNL2NrV+7DzaB0ftxLUlrcuasZIsbLYGmKzddXXBEORF2WN6G5zzzvw3NU6QS3DTRojBbxK0+EESO4u5IpwoSHKPLAgA==


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep been looking through my pics too, yes I think gra likes to go the tongue on the fish










Ah found this too, maybe too many golds, nothing like a nap just after lunch :lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Gra, Red Clawing,,,whats the go with the mo...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gra said:


> That mo is bad. Hey Cisco!
> 
> Gra


"Hey Pancho "


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

youfugginbewdy. keep up the good stuff and congrats on your gold fishy


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

gra said:


> It's obvious. That's my brag mat.


..and it appears you are barred up too.

Bloke barred up in a kayak. 
There can only be one dude...

(ps - and why the hell not, thats a ripper bass)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Once I told Gra to get stuffed - Never again!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not one for speculation.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Did Lurlene make you your favorite Gumbo after they announced this? Keep typing the funny stuff you legend you


----------

